
OSS (pre-CIA) Simple Sabotage Field Manual - simanyay
https://svn.cacert.org/CAcert/CAcert_Inc/Board/oss/oss_sabotage.html
======
celoyd
My grandmother had to work in factories under the Nazis toward the end of
WWII, and anyone doing this sort of thing would have been taken outside and
shot.

She says they were told not to work too slow, because that was sabotage, and
not too fast, because that was bad for the morale of the others. Her main
problems were with the POW workers (slaves), who tried to kill all the Germans
they could. Several times, heavy weights were dropped off railings just above
her, etc.

~~~
ngs
You've been voted up for a post that is ambiguous in its asertion. What did
your grandmother do? How old was she at the time?

~~~
celoyd
I'm not sure what's ambiguous. Certainly I'm generalizing ("anyone") from an
anecdote; I'm not trying to make a rock-solid historical claim.

I think most of her factory work was making shells. She was born in 1921; this
would presumably been in 1943-45 or so.

~~~
ngs
What I meant say was it isn't clear to me if she was a worker or ran the
factory.

~~~
celoyd
Oh! Just a worker.

------
hughprime
If I were the OSS I would have written up this section of the booklet and then
leaked it directly to the enemy at all possible levels. What better way to
cause chaos among the German bureaucracy than to spread paranoia that anyone
engaged in normal bureaucratic dithering, patriotic speechifying or bad
handwriting might actually be a saboteur?

~~~
onreact-com
In Nazi Germany everybody, like in other fascists dictatorships, was
suspicious anyways.

------
varjag
Wow, so Dilbert is really about CIA conspiracy!

------
ngs
If you want to read something interesting regarding sponsored subversion, I
recommend 'Legacy of Ashes' by Tim Weiner. Fantastic hacks and incredible, yet
true and widely uncredited events in US and world history executed by the OSS
and CIA.

------
adatta02
(12) General Devices for Lowering Morale and Creating Confusion

 _(e) Act stupid._

-clearly why we won the war

~~~
jacquesm
Which one and who is we ?

------
Erf
This, incidentally, reads like a business how-not-to.

~~~
joe_the_user
But also like a "how it is really done..."

------
d_c
Could be partly the little bureaucrats guide to heaven.

------
abalashov
_Insist on doing everything through "channels." Never permit short-cuts to be
taken in order to, expedite decisions._

Ahahaha.

Post-war and enduringly postmillenial corporate America, anyone?

------
shin_lao
At first I thought this was the training manual of French Administration
personal...

------
dustingetz
is this for real?

~~~
joe_bleau
The PDF certainly seems authentic to me. The language and technology seems
correct for the period. I was surprised that some of the units were mixed
standard/metric, such as "75-100 grams for each 10 gallons of gasoline".

~~~
laut
You meant mix of standard and imperial units? :)

------
javery
I think this is the playbook that the GOP in congress is playing by.

------
tlrobinson
It's comical how much this sounds like some peoples' workplaces.

------
moeffju
a.k.a "Politics & Economics - The Missing Manual"

I'll be keeping this as a HOW-NOT-TO reference.

------
DXL
For people like me, who get a Firefox security error message, try the links
without the s in https:

[http://svn.cacert.org/CAcert/CAcert_Inc/Board/oss/oss_sabota...](http://svn.cacert.org/CAcert/CAcert_Inc/Board/oss/oss_sabotage.html)

~~~
joe_the_user
Lol...

39a) All web necessary pages must established on secure servers with custom
certs not recognized by any browser...

------
onreact-com
"svn.cacert.org uses an invalid security certificate.

The certificate is not trusted because the issuer certificate is not trusted."

